# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Dự án dần xây CNC mini của bongmayquathem Buôn Ma Thuột

## Bongmayquathem

Không biết ở Buôn Ma Thuột đã có ai DIY CNC chưa, nếu có cho mình làm quen học hỏi với ạ. Chả phải dân cơ khí nên mò mò thô ại. Tranh thủ lúc đang sưu tầm đồ lên cái bản vẽ. 
Cấu hình dự kiến: Hành trình 300x400x10 (lý thuyết thôi ạ, thực tế chắc nhỏ hơn)
Trục X sử dụng combo THK KR33, hành trình 311mm (Loại A, 1 Block trượt dài), bước 6
Trục Y sử dụng combo THK KR33, hành trình 375 (loại D, 2 block trươt ngắn), bước 6 hoặc 10
Trục Z sử dụng combo THK KR33, hành trình 100mm
Spindle 130W của bác Quảng
Khung nhôm định hình 4080. Nhu cầu chủ yếu phay nhôm, gỗ, mica, mạch in...
Máy được thiết kế theo ý tưởng của con CNC mini đầu tiên của bác @GORLAK ạ. 
Dự kiến dự án này chắc kéo dài tại không đủ đạn để mua hết mấy thứ trên một lúc. Cứ mỗi tháng làm một món  :Frown: . Hiện tại đã sưu tầm được vài món.
Up tạm vài tấm hình bản thiết kế cho các bác chém ạ.
vai may by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
*Vai máy*
nhom vai may by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
*Nhôm gắn vào vai có kích thước 220x50x20*
nhom vai may 2 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
*Nhôm liên kết giữa combo trục X và vai máy, kích thước 170x120x20*
thk kr33 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
*Combo TH KR33*
spindle 130W by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
*Spindle thần thánh của bác Quảng*
stepper by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Step size 57 (nghe mọi người nói size 57 nhưng em vẽ theo catalog của Vexta thì chỉ có 56.4  :Frown:  )
may cnc1 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
*Cuối cùng là tấm tổng quát.*
Em đang trong quá trình hoàn thiện bản vẽ. Mời các bác vào chém ạ.

----------

nhatson, ThaiKy

----------


## CKD

Thấy cái cổng hơi cao? Nhìn hình ước lượng bụng trục X cách khung nhôm bên dưới chắc khoảng 300mm.
Tạm thời chờ trục Y lắp vào rồi ý kiến tiếp.

Bạn nên chiế hình theo phương thẳng, ngang, trên để tiện so sánh các kích thước.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác đoán như thần vậy. Chính xác là bụng X cách khung bên dưới là 320m. Em đang hoàn thiện thiết kế trục Y và Z.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Tiếp tục với Y và Z
may cnc2 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
ban ve 2 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
ban ve 1 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## DuyManhBk

Em hiểu là bàn máy di chuyển, còn cầu máy sẽ đứng im.
- Dưới trục Y em thấy bác kê tấm gì đó, trục Y bắt vít lên tấm đó, tấm đó lại bắt vít lên khung máy. Em ko hiểu chính xác chức năng của nó là gì.
- Nếu được thì bác nên tăng khoảng cách giữa 2 cái dẫn hướng trên trục Y lên thêm nữa, nhưng cái này thứ yếu thôi vì em thấy bàn máy rộng có 23cm nên cũng ko cần thiết phải tăng lắm nếu ko tiện. 
-Cầu máy hơi cao, em cảm giác nó như cái cần cẩu thu nhỏ. @@~ 
Em xem qua chỉ thấy thế thôi ạ.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em phân tích chút. Bác nhìn hình nhé: 





Cái vai máy bác làm hỗng 1 chỗ như thế thì sẽ tạo ra vùng tập trung moment nhiều nhất (chịu cả uốn và xoắn) do chịu sức nặng từ trục Z kéo xuống -> bộ Kr30 sẽ run rẩy  :Big Grin: .
Cái bộ Y dưới cũng vậy nhưng lại là dạng võng xuống

Cách khắc phục thì thêm vài thanh nhôm liên kết 2 vai máy nữa cho cứng cáp khung máy, lót thêm vài cây nhôm phía dưới bộ Y luôn. Nếu có điều kiện thì cho thêm ray trượt cặp 2 bên là phang nhôm tốt roài  :Big Grin:

----------

Bongmayquathem, Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## Gamo

Cụ Hưng mắt tinh gúm  :Big Grin:  Bác chủ bắt cái combo chịu lực thì hơi phí  :Big Grin:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## hung1706

Hehe mấy con combo chịu lực cũng kinh lém, đủ xài cho mấy chiện nhỏ nhỏ. Nhưng lâu dài thì hơi phiêu lưu nên chiến phát nào cho ngon lành phát đó rồi từ từ tính tiếp  :Big Grin:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Hehe mấy con combo chịu lực cũng kinh lém, đủ xài cho mấy chiện nhỏ nhỏ. Nhưng lâu dài thì hơi phiêu lưu nên chiến phát nào cho ngon lành phát đó rồi từ từ tính tiếp


Dạ đúng như bác nói. Chỗ đó tập trung momen lớn nhất. Lúc thiết kế em cũng nghĩ tới nhưng tại thấy cái combo bằng sắt cũng khá dày nên tưởng nó chịu tốt. Chắc em đắp thêm một miếng nhôm 20 ly chỗ đó.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Em hiểu là bàn máy di chuyển, còn cầu máy sẽ đứng im.
> - Dưới trục Y em thấy bác kê tấm gì đó, trục Y bắt vít lên tấm đó, tấm đó lại bắt vít lên khung máy. Em ko hiểu chính xác chức năng của nó là gì.
> - Nếu được thì bác nên tăng khoảng cách giữa 2 cái dẫn hướng trên trục Y lên thêm nữa, nhưng cái này thứ yếu thôi vì em thấy bàn máy rộng có 23cm nên cũng ko cần thiết phải tăng lắm nếu ko tiện. 
> -Cầu máy hơi cao, em cảm giác nó như cái cần cẩu thu nhỏ. @@~ 
> Em xem qua chỉ thấy thế thôi ạ.


Chức năng của 2 cái miếng sắt đó là để bắt combo vào nhôm định hình cho nó cứng và dễ căn chỉnh đó bác. Còn cái vai máy em thấy cũng hơi cao, nhưng tại em mua cặp vai kèm theo miếng nhôm kích thước đã cao vậy rồi nên không cắt đi được. Cao vậy sau gắn thêm trục A cũng tiện

----------


## CKD

1. Bác chủ hạ cái trục X xuống. Hành trình Z chỉ 100, thì khoảng cách bụng X đến mặt bàn nên từ 120-140 thôi. Cao quá có nhiều điều bất lợi về lực.
2. Liên kết giữa X & Z hiện giờ đang ở giữa lưng trục Z. Hạn xống sát dưới chân trục Z vẫn đảm bảo các tiêu chí.
3. Liên kết giữa KR X và 2 vai trực tiếp cũng Ok, không cần thêm tấm lưng làm gì.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> 1. Bác chủ hạ cái trục X xuống. Hành trình Z chỉ 100, thì khoảng cách bụng X đến mặt bàn nên từ 120-140 thôi. Cao quá có nhiều điều bất lợi về lực.
> 2. Liên kết giữa X & Z hiện giờ đang ở giữa lưng trục Z. Hạn xống sát dưới chân trục Z vẫn đảm bảo các tiêu chí.
> 3. Liên kết giữa KR X và 2 vai trực tiếp cũng Ok, không cần thêm tấm lưng làm gì.


Dạ, sau khi nghiên cứu con PCB mill của anh, em đã chỉnh sửa lại hai vai một tý cho nó thấp xuống. 
Mà không hiểu sao kích thước em tính toán đúng rồi nhưng trong solidworks kiểm tra vẫn bị va chạm.


*Kiểm tra khoảng cách giữa hai mặt phẳng là 0mm.*
*Nhưng khi phân tích va chạm vẫn bị va chạm với thể tích 1mm^3. Không hiểu nỗi*

----------


## GORLAK

Nâng trục Y lên sao cho khi có nhôm mặt bàn hoàn chỉnh thì Y cách chân Z 120mm là ok, ko nên cao quá.

Trục Y nên có thêm 2 ray 15 phụ thêm lực, tạo bề mặt Y rộng ra.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Nâng trục Y lên sao cho khi có nhôm mặt bàn hoàn chỉnh thì Y cách chân Z 120mm là ok, ko nên cao quá.
> 
> Trục Y nên có thêm 2 ray 15 phụ thêm lực, tạo bề mặt Y rộng ra.


Vẫn còn cao hả bác. Vậy để em gắn thẳng lên cái vai luôn xem sao. Mà combo X nối với vai bằng 2 con ốc M5 liệu có yếu quá không nhỉ. Tại cái lỗ trên combo chỉ có 5.5mm nên không chơi ốc to được  :Frown:

----------


## GORLAK

Bộ KR Y mỏng thì bỏ luôn miếng nhôm trên vai, X gắn trực tiếp lên chân thép, phần lưng X dùng 1 tấm nhôm nguyên làm lưng, sau đó gắn trục X lên.

Trục Y thêm như a nói là ok.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Dạ gắn được nguyên miếng nhôm phân lưng X thì quá tốt rồi a. Tại gia công cái miếng to vậy e sợ khó nên mới không làm.  :Frown: . X gắn trực tiếp lên chân thép thì e sợ khoan lỗ không chính xác. Với lại khoan cái chân đó tiếc quá. E thích để nguyên bản hơn. hehe. Còn Y tạm thời em làm vậy. Có tiền em sẽ làm thêm cặp ray 2 bên nữa cho cứng. Em chỉnh sửa sơ lại tý. 


Nhìn tấm này cảm thấy nó chơi vơi thế nào ấy  :Frown:

----------


## maxx.side

Nhìn thì có vẻ 1 vai mỏng manh thật, nhưng thực tế mục đích bác chủ thớt làm để nghiêng cứu khoa học hay kiếm tiến thì khác nhau, cái spindle thần thánh ấy thì chỉ ăn uống nhẹ nhàn thôi, nên cũng không nhiều lực mấy, nhựa nhôm cũng ok chỉ cần test để tìm chế độ cắt phù hợp là dc, sau này  có điều kiện thì mua ray về cặp thêm là tốt chán mà, máy của mình ráp chơi nhìn cái gì cũng mỏng manh như mà chạy chậm cũng ngon lành lắm, hơi lâu chút thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Nhìn thì có vẻ 1 vai mỏng manh thật, nhưng thực tế mục đích bác chủ thớt làm để nghiêng cứu khoa học hay kiếm tiến thì khác nhau, cái spindle thần thánh ấy thì chỉ ăn uống nhẹ nhàn thôi, nên cũng không nhiều lực mấy, nhựa nhôm cũng ok chỉ cần test để tìm chế độ cắt phù hợp là dc, sau này  có điều kiện thì mua ray về cặp thêm là tốt chán mà, máy của mình ráp chơi nhìn cái gì cũng mỏng manh như mà chạy chậm cũng ngon lành lắm, hơi lâu chút thôi


Máy em làm để nghiên cứu thôi ạ. Mục đích cắt nhôm, mica, mạch in...hehe. Đúng là mỏng manh quá. Chắc em chơi luôn miếng nhôm to để bắt combo X quá (dài khoảng 400mm). Mà to quá sợ gia công tốn kém.

----------


## GORLAK

Nhôm to trên đó thì khó kiếm, còn việc cái spindle đó cho ăn nhôm thì hơi phiêu, a chơi cặp chân đó + spindle 800W quất nhôm vô tư nha.

----------


## maxx.side

> Máy em làm để nghiên cứu thôi ạ. Mục đích cắt nhôm, mica, mạch in...hehe. Đúng là mỏng manh quá. Chắc em chơi luôn miếng nhôm to để bắt combo X quá (dài khoảng 400mm). Mà to quá sợ gia công tốn kém.


Spindle này ăn nhôm dc nhưng nhẹ nhàn thôi, đừng ép quá nó chết. còn máy cứ dựng lên với những gì có sẵn để nghiên cứu, mấy chi tiết khác có máy rồi nhai từ từ ráp lên, mình toàn dùng cách đó vừa tiết kiệm vừa để nghiêng cứu tốt

----------

kekea

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Nhôm to trên đó thì khó kiếm, còn việc cái spindle đó cho ăn nhôm thì hơi phiêu, a chơi cặp chân đó + spindle 800W quất nhôm vô tư nha.


Cặp chân bằng thép của anh thì quá cứng rồi, em chả lo cặp chân. Chỉ sợ combo bắt vào 2 miếng nhôm thấy yếu quá. Máy của anh chạy được nhôm dài 400mmx100mm không ạ ?

----------


## secondhand

> Cặp chân bằng thép của anh thì quá cứng rồi, em chả lo cặp chân. Chỉ sợ combo bắt vào 2 miếng nhôm thấy yếu quá.


Đã hạ X thấp xuống sao bác không bỏ luôn miếng nhôm ra, bắt trực tiếp vào cặp chân thép phải vững hơn ko, nếu ngại khoan không chính xác thì cảo 2 cái lại khoan 1 lần. 2 thanh nhôm khung bác dựng cạnh 80 lên vững hơn à

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Đã hạ X thấp xuống sao bác không bỏ luôn miếng nhôm ra, bắt trực tiếp vào cặp chân thép phải vững hơn ko, nếu ngại khoan không chính xác thì cảo 2 cái lại khoan 1 lần. 2 thanh nhôm khung bác dựng cạnh 80 lên vững hơn à


^^. Khoan cặp chân em thấy tiếc quá. Với lại khoan nó cũng khá khó. Thép dày lắm  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

:Smile:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Xong thiết kế. Chờ gom hàng rồi chiến thôi. Còn cái mặt bích cho step trục Y đang nghiên cứu để nó khỏi đụng cái bàn máy  :Smile: 
Miếng nhôm định hình đằng sau mục đích tăng cứng + sau này có điều kiện làm thêm thanh ray trượt cho trục X
may cnc5 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
may cnc 8 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
may cnc 7 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
may cnc 6 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## GORLAK

Như vậy tương đối ok rồi, nhưng mới trên thiết kế thôi, thi công nó hơi khác chút ah

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Dạ a. Thi công thì tùy cơ ứng biến nữa. hehe. Hình ảnh sau khi lắp ray trượt cho X. Còn Y mình lắp 1 ray được không nhỉ ?
cnc9 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
cnc10 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## katerman

trình vẽ của chủ thớt điêu luyện nhỉ  :Smile:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## solero

Có chút ý kiến nhỏ:

- Hạ vai trục X xuống bằng 3/5 hiện tại: Tăng cứng vững
- Quay ngược trục Z sao cho Block trục Z lắp vào block trục X: Lợi dụng khoảng trống dưới bụng trục X
- Gá spindle thấp xuống nữa: Tăng cứng vững

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Duccdt06

Bác chủ vẽ đẹp quá, Mình cũng ở Đăklăk có dịp mình gặp nhau giao lưu chơi, trao đổi kinh nghiệm. Mình cũng đã DIY 1 em router rồi,lần lần mò mò mãi nó cũng chạy được, hiện tại e nó cũng đang cày như trâu, có điều hơi nhỏ . :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Ui trời mà sao giờ mới lên diễn đàn. Em tưởng mỗi em đơn độc trên này. Có đồng hương rồi, mừng quá. Em ở huyện CưM'gar với Buôn Ma THuột. Bác ở chỗ nào vậy. Cho e số điện thoại đễ tiện giao lưu ạ.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Có chút ý kiến nhỏ:
> 
> - Hạ vai trục X xuống bằng 3/5 hiện tại: Tăng cứng vững
> - Quay ngược trục Z sao cho Block trục Z lắp vào block trục X: Lợi dụng khoảng trống dưới bụng trục X
> - Gá spindle thấp xuống nữa: Tăng cứng vững


Dạ em cảm ơn bác đã góp ý. Em chưa hiểu quay ngược trục Z lại là như thế nào nhỉ. Chẳng lẻ cho 2 block nó úp vào nhau, như thế sao bắt ốc được ạ ?

----------


## hung1706

Bác để ý kỹ 2 hình này nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

À rồi em đã hiểu. Thanks anh Hưng ạ. Nhưng mà làm thế này có ưu điểm j không ạ. Có j khác biệt so với kiểu truyền thống không ạ.

----------


## solero

> À rồi em đã hiểu. Thanks anh Hưng ạ. Nhưng mà làm thế này có ưu điểm j không ạ. Có j khác biệt so với kiểu truyền thống không ạ.


Có khác biệt chứ.
 - Thứ nhất: nó không mất khoảng trống vô nghĩa bên dưới trục X. Như thiết kế của bác thì có một khoảng trống vô nghĩa hiện hữu trên máy mà không làm gì được (không gá phôi được hết háng máy)
- Thứ 2: Khoảng cách từ tâm mũi gia công tới Block trục X luôn luôn là ngắn nhất: tăng cứng vững.

Nhược điểm: trọng lượng trục Z nặng hơn kiểu bình thường, nên có đối trọng bằng lò xo.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Có khác biệt chứ.
>  - Thứ nhất: nó không mất khoảng trống vô nghĩa bên dưới trục X. Như thiết kế của bác thì có một khoảng trống vô nghĩa hiện hữu trên máy mà không làm gì được (không gá phôi được hết háng máy)
> - Thứ 2: Khoảng cách từ tâm mũi gia công tới Block trục X luôn luôn là ngắn nhất: tăng cứng vững.
> 
> Nhược điểm: trọng lượng trục Z nặng hơn kiểu bình thường, nên có đối trọng bằng lò xo.


Dạ cảm ơn bác. Cái này rất hay. E sẽ nghiên cứu kỹ rồi thiết kế lại theo hướng này. hehe

----------


## Duccdt06

> Ui trời mà sao giờ mới lên diễn đàn. Em tưởng mỗi em đơn độc trên này. Có đồng hương rồi, mừng quá. Em ở huyện CưM'gar với Buôn Ma THuột. Bác ở chỗ nào vậy. Cho e số điện thoại đễ tiện giao lưu ạ.


tiến độ thi công đến đâu rồi bác, mình ở Phước An, Krông Păc. sđt : 090.555.9094. Có dịp gặp giao lưu hj :EEK!:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> tiến độ thi công đến đâu rồi bác, mình ở Phước An, Krông Păc. sđt : 090.555.9094. Có dịp gặp giao lưu hj


Dạ vẫn đang gom hàng chứ chư thi công được bác. KrongPak cũng gần. 30km thôi. 30/4 này nếu rảnh em chạy xuống bác chơi. Có j em gọi cho bác nhé. hehe. SĐt của em: 0933124212, 0905089160

----------

josphamduy

----------


## Duccdt06

Ok bác. Lên bác cứ alo

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Tình hình là mới mua thêm được vài món nên thiết kế có chút thay đổi. Quyết định bỏ luôn không làm nhôm định hình nữa. Qua đầu tháng sau em xuống Sài Gòn kiếm ít dụng cụ DIY về để bắt đầu thực hiện.
Thiết kế lại trục X theo hướng dễ DIY nhất:
CNC_v2_1 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## CKD

Cái X này thấy không ổn lắm.
Bộ BK nên cho xuống dưới sẽ ổn hơn.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Cái X này thấy không ổn lắm.
> Bộ BK nên cho xuống dưới sẽ ổn hơn.


Dạ a. Nhưng mà miếng nhôm mặt bàn của em rộng có 500mm, nếu để bộ KR phía dưới lọt vào bên trong 2 cái vai em sợ không đủ kích thước nên em mới đặt lên trên vậy ạ.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vậy bác đặt cái dầm X ra phía trước 2 vai đi .lúc đó không bị vướng nữa .cho KR cao bao nhiêu cũng được

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

dạ vâng, tại nếu đặt dầm ra phía trước sợ hơi bất lợi về lực khi trọng lượng trục Z nó kéo xuống

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cái dầm X em thấy rộng quá .bác xẻ đi 1/3 dặt lên dỉnh hai cái vai rùi đặt ray ở đó. Bộ KR xuống dưới
1/3 tấm này cũng có tác dụng làm gân cho tấm lắp bộ KR
Giống như sắt V đó bác

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

dạ. Trên em không có máy cắt nên em tính để nguyên tấm nhôm ráp vào luôn, mà hiện tại em cũng chưa tìm thấy tấm nhôm nào kích thước phù hợp cả. Nếu bác kiếm được miếng nhôm nào phẳng kích thước khoảng 500x150x15 thì để em tấm nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Hôm nọ đi xem  xác con máy gì đó có 4 tấm kích thước 1000x150x15 hỏi mua nó không bán chỉ bán cả xác máy. Gần tấn sắt mua về chắc để cho vào lò nấu gang quá...
Để hôm nao em hò lại xem ông ta có tháo ra không.
của bác 1 tấm cắt làm đôi là đủ . Phay phẳng 6 mặt luôn ,nguyên bản nó lắp ray 25

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

hehe, dạ vâng. Được vậy tốt quá bác ạ. Cảm ơn bác trước nhé.

----------


## CKD

> Dạ a. Nhưng mà miếng nhôm mặt bàn của em rộng có 500mm, nếu để bộ KR phía dưới lọt vào bên trong 2 cái vai em sợ không đủ kích thước nên em mới đặt lên trên vậy ạ.


Bác để như thế moment kháng lực của trịc vit không ổn lắm  :Smile:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Bác để như thế moment kháng lực của trịc vit không ổn lắm


Dạ, có phương án nào tốt hơn không bác. Lần đầu làm máy nên chưa có kinh nghiệm thiết kế lắm ạ

----------


## CKD

hì hì!
Bác dùng soidwork à? 13 hay 14-15?
Bác cho vào đó, mấy cái vật tư mà bác có, gởi cho mình, mình múa cho dể.
Chứ... nói lòng vòng thiếu hình ảnh nên khó hiểu.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

^^, dạ em dùng SW 2016. Vậy em gom hết gửi cho bác nhé ạ.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_2...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## CKD

Ú à. Mình dùng 13 mở không ra  :Smile: 
Sao solidwork nó không cho phép save down version nhỉ.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Dạ, SW nó không cho lưu ngược về phiên bản cũ  :Frown: . Hic hic, hehe, hay bác nói giúp đại khái như thế nào ạ. Trí tưởng tượng của e cũng khá tốt  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Cơ bản là dời cái combo xuống dưới, thêm bớt chút đỉnh để mọi yếu tố đều trở nên phù hợp thôi.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Vậy nếu em đưa tấm nhôm ra phía trước như bác Công Tôn Tiên Sinh nói, sau đó đưa combo xuống dưới thì có được không bác. Tại em thấy đưa ra trước nó cứ chơi vơi thế nào ấy, sợ bất lợi về lực  :Frown:

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

bác xem con này của bác puskin
spin của bác 130w +combo z cũng không nặng lắm
bắt tấm nhôm vào vai 3con ốc M8 mỗi bên là quá chắc rồi

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## puskinu

> bác xem con này của bác puskin
> spin của bác 130w +combo z cũng không nặng lắm
> bắt tấm nhôm vào vai 3con ốc M8 mỗi bên là quá chắc rồi


E là puskinu, chứ ko phải đại thi hào của Nga đâu bác ợ...Tấm bắt combo của e là sắt dày 15mm. còn 1 tấm sắt dày 20mm bắt vuông góc vào cái tấm đấy ở vị trí tâm có tác dụng như gân, xung quanh e nó còn vô số ke vuông..nói chung là như kiểu nhà nghèo vá áo ấy bác ợ..Nhưng vẫn chưa hoàn chỉnh, e chưa có thời gian đi cắt sắt để tăng cường cứng vững cho vai X, nhìn nó vẫn mỏng manh lắm mặc dù là 2 cây sắt dày 40mm rộng 100mm...Trục y còn chưa bắt vào bàn trượt 2 ray tăng cường kia nữa kìa :v...Đây mới chỉ là Version 2.0 của e, sắp len 3.0 rồi bác ạ..

----------

Bongmayquathem, kekea

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Zị bác có thể chụp ảnh đằng sau cái combo cho e tham khảo chút được không ạ ?

----------


## puskinu

> Zị bác có thể chụp ảnh đằng sau cái combo cho e tham khảo chút được không ạ ?


Vợ e đi làm mang theo cái máy tác nghiệp bán hàng của e rồi, e dùng iphone 10 nên chụp hình ko đc, e vẽ vội cái kết cấu của e dư lày, bác xem nhé: tấm nằm ngang bắt vào mặt trên của 2 vai, tấm đứng bắt vào cạnh tấm nằm ngang và bắt trực tiếp vào 2 vai..chỗ hổng ra 2 bên e chơi 2 cái ke vuông cũng tiếp xúc 3 mặt. Chỗ hổng ở giữa 2 vai là ke vuông dài. Nói chung là e khoan chi chít. Theo ý kiến của e thì bác đã lên bản vẽ thiết kế hoàn chỉnh rồi thì cứ mạnh dạn lắp nó vào đi ạ, ko ai hoàn hảo ngay từ đầu được. Xong rồi dùng chính e nó hoàn thiện cho e nó...

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

hehe, em cảm ơn bác. Nhìn hình là em hiểu rồi, Em thì lại ngại khoan lắm ạ. Tại cặp vai của em nó đang đẹp, khoan đi thấy tiếc tiếc. Mà cặp vai của bác em thấy nó to và dày thế kia mà vẫn còn rung hả bác. Cặp của em cao 300, dày tầm 25, không biết rung không nhỉ ?

----------


## puskinu

> hehe, em cảm ơn bác. Nhìn hình là em hiểu rồi, Em thì lại ngại khoan lắm ạ. Tại cặp vai của em nó đang đẹp, khoan đi thấy tiếc tiếc. Mà cặp vai của bác em thấy nó to và dày thế kia mà vẫn còn rung hả bác. Cặp của em cao 300, dày tầm 25, không biết rung không nhỉ ?


Rung hết bác ạ, giằng xéo đủ kiểu, giác quan e siêu nhân nên nhìn thấy hết, gia cố vai x dọc theo trục y là ok bác ạ..tại e ham hố phay nhanh vs ăn sâu nên ko thỏa mãn thôi, chứ phay từ từ thì vẫn ok

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

@@. Thế bác là Avenger rồi. Tối nay em sẽ có phương án gia cố trục X, khả năng sẽ là khá cứng.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Đây là phương án gia cố vai của em đây ạ. Lúc đầu mua dư tính còn sức thì làm cái máy nữa, nhưng thôi hết sức rồi nên dồn vào 1 cái thôi ạ:
Double vai X :v
photo 3 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
photo 2 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
photo 1 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Gá tạm cái trục X lên
photo 3 (1) by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
photo 2 (1) by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
photo 1 (1) by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## Bongmayquathem

photo 1 (2) by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
photo 2 (2) by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
photo 3 (2) by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## hung1706

Em biết lí do vì sao bác không muốn khoan cặp vai rồi...quá dày  :Big Grin: 
Bộ combo thấy bác gá 2 vị trí:
- nếu dùng làm X thì bác nên cho thêm tấm nhôm bắt ngang cho cứng (có vài bác đang bán, em thấy có sẵn lỗ trùng với lỗ ốc combo luôn  :Big Grin: )
- nếu làm Y thì nên cặp thêm ray trượt cho sau này nâng cấp lên gặm nhôm cho chắc ăn  :Big Grin:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Dạ. Em tính làm combo ở hai vị trí như anh Hưng nói. Em còn một tấm nhôm rộng 500x700x15 đặt lên trên cái bàn đấy nữa. Tấm nhôm mới là tấm đế chính. Chứ cái bàn đấy mặt nó bằng sắt khoan cực quá.
Ở trục X em cũng dự định làm một tấm nhôm bắt ngang qua, sau đó bắt combo lên và thêm 1 cái ray vuông bản 15 hoặc 20 phía trên nữa ạ.
Ở trục Y giống như bác nói, em cho thêm cặp ray trượt đặt 2 bên combo nữa cho cứng.
Topic bác nào bán nhôm mà có cái lỗ trùng với combo zị anh. Em đang cần tấm nhôm như vậy lắm. Đỡ phải khoan.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Thêm tấm sắt 500x700x15 mới về.
photo 1 (3) by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cập nhật thêm tý đồ trong chuyến đi nhanh xuống Sài gòn, dưới sự giúp đỡ nhiệt tình của bác minhdt_10
image by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Thêm cái Kr33 có cover, hành trình ~330mm
image by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Tiếp theo là miếng thép dày 20 ly phay phẳng 6 mặt, kích thước khoảng 200x220x20 ý tưởng để dùng căn vuông góc máy. Nặng tầm 9kg
image by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
image by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Giờ là đến cục nhôm cũng phay phẳng 6 mặt, kích thước khoảng 150x200x100, nặng khoảng 4kg
image by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Cuối cùng là khoan bàn Makita 6 tấc còn khá mới (~95%).
image by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
image by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Con makita được đấy .công suất moto nhiêu w vạy bác .khoan thử chưa .mũi kẹp max16 ah

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Con makita được đấy .công suất moto nhiêu w vạy bác .khoan thử chưa .mũi kẹp max16 ah


Con này công suất khoảng gần 300W nếu dùng điện 50Hz bác ạ. Còn điện 60Hz thì cao hơn xíu (trên thân motor ghi 320W). Kẹp max 13 thôi ạ, nó cao có 6 tấc, có 5 cấp tốc độ, nhỏ nhất khoảng 500rpm, lớn nhất được 3200rpm. E khoan thử rồi, khá ngọt. Nói chung nhu cầu chỉ khoan max là 10ly nên chắc con này vừa tầm.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Dự án siêu lâu. update thêm chút tiến độ. Hì hục buổi chiều khoan và taro bắt được 4 cái chân máy. gác cái combo lên rà sơ thử với mặt bàn lệch khoảng 5 vạch trên đồng hồ so (loại 0.01). Tạm chấp nhận.
photo 2 (4) by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

photo 1 (4) by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Dưới chân mỗi bên có 8 con ốc M8, ở trên vai là 6 con M8. Tốn ốc dã man.

----------


## GORLAK

Ráng lên, a làm xong con máy cũng hơn 4 tháng ngồi ngó đó =))

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

E chắc cũng còn ngó lâu. Tại đồ vẫn đang thiếu, tiền bạc thì có hạn nên phải sưu tầm dần dần. Giờ đang thiếu tấm nhôm kích thước khoảng 500x120x15 (hoặc dài hơn, tối thiểu 500) để làm cái vai X. ANh em nào có hú em tiếng nhé ạ.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Chuẩn bị xèng đi bác cuối tuần em kiếm cho.
Nhà đang có 2 tấm kt1400x360x15 chắc bác ko chơi hết dc

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Chuẩn bị xèng đi bác cuối tuần em kiếm cho.
> Nhà đang có 2 tấm kt1400x360x15 chắc bác ko chơi hết dc


hehe, tấm này thì to quá, mắc công e phải cắt lại mà trên e thì không có chỗ nào cắt được kích thước to vậy. Vậy cuối tuần bác kiếm e tấm nhé. dày 20ly càng tốt ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Nhôm của bác đây.kt 507x137x15
Không xước sát gì đâu 
dính keo nên bề mặt bẩn vậy đó bác vệ sinh lại là đẹp ngay

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Tấm này ok rồi bác. ^^. Có j thứ 2 e CK nhé. Thanks bác nhiều

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Update chút tiến độ, tấm nhôm về nên lắp thêm được trục X  :Big Grin:  Phía trên combo em định kẹp thêm thanh nhôm định hình rồi gắn thêm 1 thanh ray lên thanh nhôm định hình đó. mặt phẳng chứa ray sẽ vuông góc với mặt phẳng gắn combo.

1467549857219_3744 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

1467549857165_3743 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr



Gá lên thử chưa căn chỉnh sơ sơ lệch khoảng 3 vạch với mặt đế. DIY thế là tạm ổn rồi mấy bác nhỉ.

----------

CKD

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cập nhật thêm chút tiến độ. Lên thêm được cái vai X. Chả có cưa máy nên phải cưa nhôm bằng cơm, lè lưỡi :v
Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, CKD, GORLAK, ppgas

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Máy đẹp quá bác.màu xanh và đen kết hợp lại nhìn đẹp thật.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Dạ. Thanks bác, cũng nhờ bác mà. E chỉ tiếc mấy cái lỗ m5 e khoan mũi 4,5 nên hơi lỏng. Ko biết vặn chặt có tuôn ren ko nhỉ. Hic hic.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Lỗ m5 khoan 4.2 thôi.hoặc dùng mũi 4.0 lúc khoan nhấc lên xuống thêm mấy phát cho rộng thêm la taro dc thôi.
Như trường hợp của bác thì nếu lỗ sâu chắc vặn chặt vẫn ok
Nếu vặn chặt cháy mất ren thì khoan to lên phi5 bắt ốc

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Lỗ m5 khoan 4.2 thôi.hoặc dùng mũi 4.0 lúc khoan nhấc lên xuống thêm mấy phát cho rộng thêm la taro dc thôi.
Như trường hợp của bác thì nếu lỗ sâu chắc vặn chặt vẫn ok
Nếu vặn chặt cháy mất ren thì khoan to lên phi5 bắt ốc

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Dạ tại trên e kiếm mây mũi đường kính lẻ ko có. M8 e chơi mũi 7 luôn. Cũng hơi lỏng. Mấy lỗ m5 đều sâu từ 12 đến 15mm.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cập nhật chút tiến độ. Thêm combo mới về. Tạm thời độ song song với mặt bàn lệch 3 vạch, để đồng hồ như hình kéo lên kéo xuống trong hành trình 50mm lệch 1 vạch. Đặt phía bên kia thì lệch 3 vạch. Ko có cách nào chỉnh nỗi nữa, cứ siết ốc là nó lệch. Hehe
photo 4 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
photo 3 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
photo 2 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
photo 1 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## CKD

Bác so trục Z như trong hình về lý thuyết là không có ý nghĩa vì điểm đo là cố định.
Trong trường hợp này phải gá đồng hồ lên Z rồi tỳ đầu đo vào dưỡng đo thôi.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Ủa vậy ạ. E tưởng như nhau chứ. Hic, toàn nhôm nên không gá đồng hồ so lên đc. Giờ tháo cái miếng nhôm ở block ra sợ gắn lại ko còn vuông góc. Để e kiếm miếng sắt gắn vào rồi so lại với cái cục nhôm phay sẵn xem thế nào.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Em gá đồng hồ so lên trục Z và so với cục nhôm phay vuông sẵn (tin tưởng nó vuông) thì lệch ~3 vạch (đòng hồ so 0.01) ạ. DIY vậy chắc chấp nhận được chứ ạ ?

----------


## CKD

Chấp nhận hay không là do mình thoai.
Cứ quất.. khi nào không hài lòng thì xả ốc chỉnh lại thôi

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

lâu rồi chả có gì update. Mấy ngày cưa nhôm bằng cơm nên có thêm được vài tấm hình. Gắn thêm đựoc cái spindle  :Big Grin: 
image by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
image by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
image by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
image by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Liên kết giữa spindle và trục Z có vẻ hơi đuối. Ko biết ăn nhôm có bị rung ko. Tất cả đều dùng nhôm tấm 12ly ạ.

----------


## GORLAK

12mm mỏng quá, phải 16mm mới khá đc.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> 12mm mỏng quá, phải 16mm mới khá đc.


Dạ e không có nhôm 15ly nên chơi tạm 12. Chắc dần dần kiếm thêm rồi nâng cấp lên. Chắc xong rồi dùng nó gia công lại cái trục Z. Với lại e thấy nhôm bắt trên block trượt của combo cũng khá mỏng.  :Frown:

----------


## son_heinz

Spindle chạy khoản 1h là nóng bỏng tay, Không tản nhiệt cho nó là không ổn.
Giải pháp nhanh-gọn-nhẹ-rẻ là bác xoay cái spindle 90 độ, bóc bỏ cái tem đi bôi kem tản nhiệt và áp cho nó bộ quạt tản nhiệt máy tính vào.
Cái của em tính gắn tạm rồi phay cái pad gá cho gọn, nhưng chạy mát rồi thì lười nên cứ để vậy.
. 
Giờ thì keo tản nhiệt nó khô rồi, cục nhôm đc dính chắc vào rồi nhưng cũng lười không thèm cắt mấy cái dây đi

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Tổng thiệt hại bao nhiêu rồi bác???

----------


## saudau

Mình làm cho nó chiếc áo phong sương này chạy cả ngày thân motor ko lên tới 60oC. hehehe

----------

Bongmayquathem, elenercom

----------


## MayphayIC

Bác saudau chụp kĩ chỗ bắt gá moter Z cho em nghía cái. Có cái combo giống bác mà chưa tìm ra cách gắn moter Z sao cho gọn gàng

----------


## saudau

> Bác saudau chụp kĩ chỗ bắt gá moter Z cho em nghía cái. Có cái combo giống bác mà chưa tìm ra cách gắn moter Z sao cho gọn gàng


Cái máy mình tháo bung ra rồi bác ah, để chuẩn bị lắp vào cái máy đang làm. Mà mình DIY toàn bộ chứ ko dùng combo.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Spindle chạy khoản 1h là nóng bỏng tay, Không tản nhiệt cho nó là không ổn.
> Giải pháp nhanh-gọn-nhẹ-rẻ là bác xoay cái spindle 90 độ, bóc bỏ cái tem đi bôi kem tản nhiệt và áp cho nó bộ quạt tản nhiệt máy tính vào.
> Cái của em tính gắn tạm rồi phay cái pad gá cho gọn, nhưng chạy mát rồi thì lười nên cứ để vậy.
> . 
> Giờ thì keo tản nhiệt nó khô rồi, cục nhôm đc dính chắc vào rồi nhưng cũng lười không thèm cắt mấy cái dây đi


Chà e quên mất vụ tản nhiệt. Em khoan lỗ khá sát nên không quay cái mặt phẳng trên thân spindle ra được bác ạ. Chắc áp dụng cách tản nhiệt như của bác sau_dau.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Tổng thiệt hại bao nhiêu rồi bác???


Dạ cả dụng cụ như khoan bàn, cưa đục các kiểu cũng khoảng 15 củ rồi bác Khanh.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Cái máy mình tháo bung ra rồi bác ah, để chuẩn bị lắp vào cái máy đang làm. Mà mình DIY toàn bộ chứ ko dùng combo.


Bác sau_dau gắn cái ống gì vào con spindle thế kia ạ. Truyền nước hay chân khí thế bác ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## saudau

Cái ống đó là để truyền khí cho nó đó bác. Lâu lâu mình cho vài giọt tinh (mình dùng nhớt dùng cho block máy lạnh) vào đó để khí nó thổi tinh vào cái cổ spin bên dưới. Vì ko có máy tạo hơi dầu nên dùng cách này tạm để tra dầu cho mấy cái bạc đạn trong đó.

Thưởng thì chỉ khi nào chạy trên 300Hz thì mới bơm khí vảo đó, còn thấp hơn thì ko cần cũng ko nóng.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Update tý chứ cái topic chìm sâu quá  :Big Grin: . Vẫn chưa xong con máy  :Frown: 
Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Tủ điện:
Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Clip test cái spindle 130w chạy biến tần fuji

----------

CKD, ppgas, secondhand

----------


## secondhand

> Cập nhật chút tiến độ. Thêm combo mới về. Tạm thời độ song song với mặt bàn lệch 3 vạch, để đồng hồ như hình kéo lên kéo xuống trong hành trình 50mm lệch 1 vạch. Đặt phía bên kia thì lệch 3 vạch. Ko có cách nào chỉnh nỗi nữa, cứ siết ốc là nó lệch.


Chỗ nào cần chỉnh thì bác dùng cảo kẹp vào, chỉnh khi nào chẩn siết chặt cảo rồi siết bulong, bulong phải có vòng đệm siết ko bị chạy.

----------

Bongmayquathem, vusvus

----------


## solero

Về tủ điện em góp ý thế này:

Cầu đấu là để cho việc lắp ráp dây chuyền thuận tiện, còn với máy handmade homemade ít thay đổi thì không nên dùng cầu đấu làm gì vì càng dài dây, càng qua nhiều cầu thì càng dễ nhiễu.

Vậy để tránh cái lỗi khó chịu và khó lường trước nhất là NHIỄU thì chúng ta nên PHÒNG nhiễu bằng cách:

- Nối đất (Earth Ground) cho toàn bô máy (Thân máy, tủ điện, vỏ thiết bị...)
- Dùng dây tín hiệu có bọc nhiễu, lớp giáp bọc nhiễu nối vào GND (hoặc VCC nếu thiếu dây)
- Không dùng cầu đấu cho đường tín hiệu nếu không cần thiết.
- Hàn dây nếu có thể, trước khi bắt vào domino nên hàn hoặc bấm cos kim cho chắc chắn.
- Đối với thiết bị dùng điện AC nên có lọc nhiễu phía trước.

Vài lời chia sẻ, chúc các bác có 1 tủ điện đẹp và ổn định.

Thank!

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem

----------


## khangscc

> Về tủ điện em góp ý thế này:
> 
> Cầu đấu là để cho việc lắp ráp dây chuyền thuận tiện, còn với máy handmade homemade ít thay đổi thì không nên dùng cầu đấu làm gì vì càng dài dây, càng qua nhiều cầu thì càng dễ nhiễu.
> 
> Vậy để tránh cái lỗi khó chịu và khó lường trước nhất là NHIỄU thì chúng ta nên PHÒNG nhiễu bằng cách:
> 
> - Nối đất (Earth Ground) cho toàn bô máy (Thân máy, tủ điện, vỏ thiết bị...)
> - Dùng dây tín hiệu có bọc nhiễu, lớp giáp bọc nhiễu nối vào GND (hoặc VCC nếu thiếu dây)
> - Không dùng cầu đấu cho đường tín hiệu nếu không cần thiết.
> ...


Bác chủ lưu ý nhé, em đồng tình với quan điểm này. Em đã từng bị rất nhiều lần. Chạy bữa có bữa ko, z, x hay nhiều nhất vì đi chung với dây spin. Ko phải trôi z mà lát nó bị răng cưa lên hoặc xuống, x cúng vậy. Y ko thấy

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Bác chủ lưu ý nhé, em đồng tình với quan điểm này. Em đã từng bị rất nhiều lần. Chạy bữa có bữa ko, z, x hay nhiều nhất vì đi chung với dây spin. Ko phải trôi z mà lát nó bị răng cưa lên hoặc xuống, x cúng vậy. Y ko thấy


Dạ ok. E sẽ lưu ý chỗ này. Chắc làm lại cái tủ.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cái bàn sắt đâu rồi .để ngồi ghế nhựa uống say là ngã đó bác

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## secondhand

> Dạ ok. E sẽ lưu ý chỗ này. Chắc làm lại cái tủ.


Nếu làm lại tủ thì dựng mấy con driver đứng lên, đừng xếp chồng lên nhé bác!

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Cái bàn sắt đâu rồi .để ngồi ghế nhựa uống say là ngã đó bác


Dạ tạm thời e để trên ghế nhựa để khoan cắt mấy cái lỗ. Chứ bỏ trên cái bàn sắt vướng quá không khoan được  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cập nhật thêm tý tình hình. Em nó đã nhúc nhích..Hiện giờ còn chút vấn đề với trục Y, trên mach3 cho chạy 1mm thì thực tế trục y chỉ được có 0.95mm, lúc trở về cũng không đúng vị trí zero mà bị lệch dần. Ko biết là do nhiễu, hay vitme rơ nữa.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, CKD, ppgas

----------


## khangscc

Sét xung thế nào bác, vi bước ?, thông số vitme ?bác chụp lại thông số cho mọi người phán đi ạ. Có thể bác chưa clock chặt vitme chăng?

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## jimmyli

bác sài con spindle này nên đấu mass cẩn thận vào chứ không nó nhiễu kinh lắm, em đang sài nó 3 năm rồi nên cũng có ít kinh nghiệm, nghĩ thiệt cũng đúng sài đồ TQ nó cùi cùi nhưng cắm phát chạy liền đỡ phải chống nhiễu nhiều như còn này, nhưng con này được cái bổ rẻ với lại tiết kiệm điện chi phí đầu tư ít nhưng hiệu quả cao

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Sét xung thế nào bác, vi bước ?, thông số vitme ?bác chụp lại thông số cho mọi người phán đi ạ. Có thể bác chưa clock chặt vitme chăng?


Dạ xung thì em setup thế này. (Máy tính phát xung 25khz)
Với trục X: Vitme bước 10, step 1.8 độ, drive e để vi bước 8. Stepper=160, V=2000, Gia tốc: 200.
Với trục Y: Vitme bước 5, step 1.8 độ, driver vi bước 8. Stepper=320, V=1000, gia tốc 200.
Trục Z: Vitme bước 6, step 1.8 độ, driver vi bước 2. Stepper=66.6667, V=1000, Gia tốc 200.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> bác sài con spindle này nên đấu mass cẩn thận vào chứ không nó nhiễu kinh lắm, em đang sài nó 3 năm rồi nên cũng có ít kinh nghiệm, nghĩ thiệt cũng đúng sài đồ TQ nó cùi cùi nhưng cắm phát chạy liền đỡ phải chống nhiễu nhiều như còn này, nhưng con này được cái bổ rẻ với lại tiết kiệm điện chi phí đầu tư ít nhưng hiệu quả cao


Dạ, ko biết nối mass rồi sờ vào vỏ có bị giật ko nhỉ. Con spindle của e sờ vào vỏ giật tung chảo.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Duccdt06

Đóng cọc sâu sâu vào , giật chi được bác.Bác làm lâu nhỉ, e cũng đang đóng 1 con xe tăng 8 nòng .mới xong cái khung

----------


## jimmyli

Giật thì có nghĩa là không nối chuẩn rùi. Bạn để ý khi spindle thì step sẽ dựt khực khực ngẫu nhiên. Nên nối lại mass đi nối với cọc dưới đất đấy chứ đừng nối mass chung với nhau thì bằng không à

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Giật thì có nghĩa là không nối chuẩn rùi. Bạn để ý khi spindle thì step sẽ dựt khực khực ngẫu nhiên. Nên nối lại mass đi nối với cọc dưới đất đấy chứ đừng nối mass chung với nhau thì bằng không à


Dạ dĩ nhiên em nối mass chung với nhau rồi nối cái chung đó xuống cọc dưới đất. Mà chắc do cái cọc em đóng cạn quá, sâu có hơn 30cm à. Chắc bữa nào kiếm cái cọc sắt đóng xuống 1.5m luôn quá.

----------


## GORLAK

Bên trong tủ điện cần có 1 miếng đồng  (đồng đỏ cho tốt) để tập trung mazz, tất cả các dây mazz của hệ thống tập trung lại 1 chổ, ko nên nối từ mazz này sang mazz chổ kia mà tập trung lại miếng đồng đó, từ miếng đồng đó cho ra vỏ, sau đó nối vỏ ra cọc mazz bên ngoài, dây phải lớn mới tốt.

----------

Bongmayquathem, saudau

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Đồng trên em hơi khó kiếm. Lấy miếng nhôm đc ko a nhỉ

----------


## Duccdt06

bác ra tiệm điện nói bán cho cái đầu cos bằng đồng ấy, lấy hết dây dồn vào rồi lấy cái búa tán nó lại , hoăc bác ra chỗ bán bình điện mua cái cọc đồng siết ốc vào

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## khangscc

> Dạ xung thì em setup thế này. (Máy tính phát xung 25khz)
> Với trục X: Vitme bước 10, step 1.8 độ, drive e để vi bước 8. Stepper=160, V=2000, Gia tốc: 200.
> Với trục Y: Vitme bước 5, step 1.8 độ, driver vi bước 8. Stepper=320, V=1000, gia tốc 200.
> Trục Z: Vitme bước 6, step 1.8 độ, driver vi bước 2. Stepper=66.6667, V=1000, Gia tốc 200.


Bác này xài vitme bước lung tung cả lên, với máy bác chạy kim loại hoặc gia công chi tiết nhỏ thì nên xài bước 5 hết. Xem lại vitme y kỹ cái. Khả năng cao nhất là cây viết nó bị lệch do quẹt, bác ko chạy spindle luôn đi ợ

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## saudau

> Bác này xài vitme bước lung tung cả lên, với máy bác chạy kim loại hoặc gia công chi tiết nhỏ thì nên xài bước 5 hết. Xem lại vitme y kỹ cái. Khả năng cao nhất là cây viết nó bị lệch do quẹt, bác ko chạy spindle luôn đi ợ


Xem kỹ thì thấy trục y của bác chủ dùng khớp nối nhôm dạng xoắn lò xo ùng cho tải nhẹ trong máy laser/in 3d. Vitme bị nặng tải làm khớp nối biến dạng nên sai số có thể phát sinh từ đây. Còn X và Z thì dùng khớp nối nhiều tầng (chịu tải nặng hơn) nên ko bị lệch. Để kiểm tra bác chủ thử đổi chổ 2 cái khớp nối X và Y xem thế nào . có điều kiện nên thay cái khớp này luôn cho phẻ gà.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## GORLAK

> Đồng trên em hơi khó kiếm. Lấy miếng nhôm đc ko a nhỉ


Đồng mới tốt nha, nhôm dẫn ko tốt lắm.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Bác này xài vitme bước lung tung cả lên, với máy bác chạy kim loại hoặc gia công chi tiết nhỏ thì nên xài bước 5 hết. Xem lại vitme y kỹ cái. Khả năng cao nhất là cây viết nó bị lệch do quẹt, bác ko chạy spindle luôn đi ợ


hehe, hàng sưu tầm tùm lum nên bước vít nó cũng tùm lum hết bác. Trục X và Z thì toàn combo nên bước nó cao, vitme có sẵn nên mình ko lựa chọn đựoc. Còn trục Y thì e tự làm nên mới mua vitme bước 5 để lắm. Để e kiểm tra kỹ lại cây vitme xem thế nào

----------


## khangscc

> Spindle chạy khoản 1h là nóng bỏng tay, Không tản nhiệt cho nó là không ổn.
> Giải pháp nhanh-gọn-nhẹ-rẻ là bác xoay cái spindle 90 độ, bóc bỏ cái tem đi bôi kem tản nhiệt và áp cho nó bộ quạt tản nhiệt máy tính vào.
> Cái của em tính gắn tạm rồi phay cái pad gá cho gọn, nhưng chạy mát rồi thì lười nên cứ để vậy.
> Đính kèm 23632. 
> Giờ thì keo tản nhiệt nó khô rồi, cục nhôm đc dính chắc vào rồi nhưng cũng lười không thèm cắt mấy cái dây đi


Em thấy mấy bác bảo là nóng này nọ nhưng em chạy nhôm con spin này vừa phả mặt vừa cắt sâu 15mm cái cặp vai máy gần 4h có nóng gì nhiều đâu ợ, ko tản nhiệt, các bác cài đặt biến tần đúng 125v chưa ? Đúng 1.1a chưa ? Để amper cao quá sể tèo lắm nha do biến tần không bảo vệ được khi quá dòng định mức

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Em thấy mấy bác bảo là nóng này nọ nhưng em chạy nhôm con spin này vừa phả mặt vừa cắt sâu 15mm cái cặp vai máy gần 4h có nóng gì nhiều đâu ợ, ko tản nhiệt, các bác cài đặt biến tần đúng 125v chưa ? Đúng 1.1a chưa ? Để amper cao quá sể tèo lắm nha do biến tần không bảo vệ được khi quá dòng định mức


Làm sao cài đặt được dòng 1.1A cho biến tần nhỉ. Em thì chỉ cài điện áp 125V ở tần số 400Hz thôi, đọc manual ko có chỗ nào cài đặt dòng điện cả. Thông số đó tên là gì trong biến tần của bác đang xài vậy khangscc.

----------


## khangscc

Bác xem manual biến tần của bác nhé, như của em thì em xài yaskawa J7 thì mã lệnh là N32 là đặt dòng định mức, n34 thời gian bảo vệ khi xuất hiện dòng tải vượt mức dòng thiết lập liên tục. Ví dụ bác đặt dòng định mức là 1.1A, thời gian bảo vệ là 1min thì khi dòng chạy spindle đạt hơn 1.1A liên tục trong 1 phút thì biến tần báo quá tải và dừng xuất lỗi, bác dùng tính hiệu uot này để dừng máy bằng cách đấu vào enstop của bob hoặc input

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Bác xem manual biến tần của bác nhé, như của em thì em xài yaskawa J7 thì mã lệnh là N32 là đặt dòng định mức, n34 thời gian bảo vệ khi xuất hiện dòng tải vượt mức dòng thiết lập liên tục. Ví dụ bác đặt dòng định mức là 1.1A, thời gian bảo vệ là 1min thì khi dòng chạy spindle đạt hơn 1.1A liên tục trong 1 phút thì biến tần báo quá tải và dừng xuất lỗi, bác dùng tính hiệu uot này để dừng máy bằng cách đấu vào enstop của bob hoặc input


fujitsu-inveter-f15-f16 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
fujitsu-inverter-f71-f72 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

- Em nghĩ là em tìm ra rồi, nhưng đang thắc mắc không biết cài đặt thế nào cho hợp lý nhất. Ở hàm F15, F16 là cài đặt bảo vệ quá tải. Như cái spindle 130w thì dòng định mức là 1.1A. Vậy dòng tăng lên bao nhiêu thì biến tần báo quá tải là hợp lý ạ (1.2A, 1.5A hay 2A...)
- Đối với hàm 71 là cài đặt dòng định mức là 1.1A. Vậy hàm 72 (cài đặt dòng khi motor chạy không tải) cài đặt bao nhiêu Ampe là hợp lý ạ ?

----------


## khangscc

dòng yaskawa thì nó chỉ sét dòng định mức, dòng quá tải tính bằng tỷ lệ %, nếu đặt 100% thì tải bằng dòng định mức duy trì đúng hằng thời gian bảo vệ thì nhảy lỗi. Cái của bác chắc nhờ cao thủ chỉ điểm đi ợ, av em gà lắm nên ko phán đâu ợ

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Máy xong lâu rồi mà giờ mới post được sản phẩm lên. Kr33 motor mount. Phay mặt khá nhẵn, sờ không thấy cộm, nhưng phay cạnh biên thì....toàn ổ gà. Chắc do miếng nhôm bắt spindle mỏng quá nên rung và kêu. Miếng nhôm dày có 12mm  :Frown: 


IMG_20170121_193054 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMG_20170121_193001 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMG_20170121_193026 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## h-d

thế này thì tốn dao lắm cụ nhỉ

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> thế này thì tốn dao lắm cụ nhỉ


kaka, dao mua của bác KhoaC3 đấy, cứng lắm. Chạy rung cỡ đó mà không xi nhê gì. ^^.

----------


## Ga con

- Dao lụt quá rồi.
- Gá quá dài.
- F quá chậm.

Con dao càng cứng thì nó càng giòn.
Phay kiểu này kết quả thua cả con dao thép gió 4mm 2 me e mua 15k nữa.

Thanks.

----------

Bongmayquathem, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, dao cứng nhưng đùi nhây rồi  :Big Grin:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Em thấy khar năng là miếng nhôm mềm quá .
Bác ko tưới nên lúc phay nhiệt sinh cao làm làm chảy nhôm..dính dao
Mà bác cần đi dao nhanh hơn và ăn mỏng hơn

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Sản phẩm cuối năm. Rút được kinh nghiệm từ sản phẩm trước do chế độ đi dao chưa hợp lý. Sản phẩm này em cho F1000, stepdown 0.15 chạy khá ngon. Mặt láng bóng, cạnh cũng láng bóng. Kích thước rất chuẩn.
IMG_20170126_174432 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMG_20170126_174520 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMG_20170126_174625 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMG_20170126_174703 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMG_20170126_174815 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMG_20170126_174839 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## Khoa C3

Vát mép nữa mới ngon.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Vát mép nữa mới ngon.


dạ vâng. Các sản phẩm tới e sẽ cố gắng vát mép nữa cho nó đẹp. Hôm nào dao 2 me cán 4 về bác inbox e cái nhé. Dao của bác dùng ngon quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## GORLAK

Đường dao vẫn còn rung

----------


## khangscc

Chạy con 130w này nên test thường xuyên bạc, phay nhôm nhang rơ lắm à, bác phay mặt mà thấy dấu dao như thế thì chưa chuẩn. Cố lên, sắp tới đít rồi

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Hehe, đang cố gắng ạ. Chắc phay tạm rồi chuẩn bị đổi lên cái spindle 800w.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Hehe, đang cố gắng ạ. Chắc phay tạm rồi chuẩn bị đổi lên cái spindle 800w.


Lên 1.5-2.2kw luôn đi.

----------


## saudau

Nếu lên thì lên 1.5kw loại dài ngoằng hoặc lên hẳn 3kw lun cho nó máu. Hình như chủ thớt đang có âm.mưu lớn hơn thì phải. Tuy chưa dùng qua nhiều loại spindle khác nhau nhưng theo mình thì con spin 1.5kw dài 4 bạc chứ mua loại ngắn ngủn thì ko hơn gì cho 800w.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em thấy dàn cơ quá cứng mà không lên mấy con sờ-pín ngon thì uổng lắm. Mà bác chủ nên gia cố thêm cho Z vì em thấy đường dao chưa ngọt, còn rung và quết dao nhiều quá nên bề mặt vòng bao chưa đẹp. Thêm nữa là bác nên để lại 1 ít thịt cho Finish pass thì đẹp hơn hẳn đấy ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

Bongmayquathem, saudau

----------


## Nam CNC

chủ thớt cứ lấy con dao mới chưa xài gá thật sát vào cốt spindle nhất có thể bảo đảm cải thiện thật nhiều thứ , thấy mấy chú cứ chú ý đủ thứ mà chả chú ý con dao gì cả.


---bề mặt phay vân ngoằn ngèo là me dao bị mẻ rồi hay nó mòn rồi 
--- giữa những đường đi dao có gợn sóng là spindle chưa vuông với bàn máy hay chính xác hơn là chưa vuông xy .
--- bên hông cắt thẳng không bậc xuống dao kể như  Z đã vuông với XY , còn về vết dao xấu là do chọn cắt đứt xuống sâu không có đường thoát phoi tốt nên phoi văng ra nghiến giữa dao và phôi gay ra va đập và bị xấu , muốn thế thì phải mở đường phay rộng ra hay phải cắt 2 lần chừa đường tinh cho lần 2 .

spindle yếu thì phay lớp mỏng , gá dao ngắn , dao phải bén , me nhọn phải còn ngon , kết quả phay ra sẽ ok , nếu thay spindle khỏe hơn , cứng vững hơn mà hệ khung , X và Z không đáp ứng được thì kết quả cũng không cải thiện hơn đâu.

nhớ chọn nhôm cứng hơn như 6061 , T651 , sang chảnh thì mua được 7005 thì ok hơn nhiều.

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, GOHOME, saudau, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuancoi

Khà khà. Bác Nam spinder từ vấn thì khỏi chê rùi.  Nhưng nói thật với bạn con máy 2.5 tỷ phía sau lưng mình nó phay ra sản phẩm cũng chưa hoàn hảo đâu, dùng đc là ok rùi. Cải thiện từng bước thôi. Đất nước còn nghèo mà 1 bước Tiến thẳng lên Xã hội chủ nghĩa thì khó lắm!

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## khangscc

Đồng ý với ý kiến chưa vuông góc xy, mấy bác làm máy so đâu đó kỹ quá nhưng khi xong có so lại chưa, khung không đủ cứng khi khiên tới lui nó lệch vài vạch là chuyện nhỏ. 130w em phang toàn dao cùi D4 2me loại cắt gỗ vẫn bóng loáng dù không tưới nóng tưới ngụi gì dù chỉ là khung router cùi bắp. Phay mặt lại cho chuẩn

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------

